# Tiffany & Co. Jewelry



## winternight

What is your opinion of Tiffany and Co. jewelry?  Too overpriced?  Worth it for the design/value retention?  My boyfriend has bought every piece of jewelry that he's gotten me from Tiffanys (probably because I bought him a pair of cufflinks from there) and I was just wondering if I should be sending him elsewhere.  I'm interested in some Van Clef pieces, but I think they might have an even greater mark-up.  Cartier is lovely, but I'm more interested in the deco pieces.

Anyways, I'm loving the new jewelry subsection.


----------



## *jennifer*

personally, i love tiffany jewelry. my bf is the same- he only buys jewelry from there. it has more personal and sentimental value for us.

if there is something you like elsewhere, you should go for it! whatever you like, you know!


----------



## pursemember

as long as you are not into the haute joaillerie all the normal collection of the houses tiffany cartier bvlgari etc. are way overpriced for what you get. for normal jewelry go to e very good jeweller and get things done for haute joaillerie go to the huge renowned houses


----------



## TheImportersWife

Personally, I find Tiffany & Co. to be overrated & definitely overpriced. I prefer to have a private jeweler.


----------



## iliabags

Tiffany is classic so it is always a good place no matter what age or where you are in life.  I remember in college, it was a race with my sorority sisters to get the most pieces.  I burned out by the time I graduated college.  

One thing I hated was that it doesn't take long for everyone to have what you have.  That is why I love getting something that is being discontinued!!  I have a few pieces and people always ask where I got it and argue if it is real because they don't see it there any more!!

It was funny because for my birthday one year my friend was like "I'm going to Tiffany's to get you a present, what do you want?"  I said "oh, I don't think there is anything there I want" and she replied "wow, you are all grown up."  Anyways, I took about a 6 year break from Tiffany's and last year I got the itch again so all my birthday gifts came from there!

Tiffany's will always be Tiffany's, dear to our hearts.

But I do love shopping in boutiques.  I love unique pieces, I love knowing that the whole world doesn't have it!  Shop around and see what you like.  There are many local artists that do great work!!
Or have something you sketch up made yourself.  My hubby and I have my pieces made and that adds to it's originality and makes it very special!

Happy shopping!!


----------



## timtimtim

The lower end stuff is just that - low end crap. It's all name and not much else. It's cute and all but not something worth it.

The higher end stuff - I rather go to a private jeweler and get something better over paying for the name.


----------



## Japster

I think it's okay but I would rather have a ring custom made and designed.


----------



## bagluv

I Have Quite A Large Range Of Tiffany...Mostly Gifts (From My Husband & Family).....It's All Put Away (For What? I Don't Know!).  I Haven't Worn Any Since Before 2000.

One Of Our Wedding Registries Was @ Tiffanys.....We Have Some Exquisite Pieces (I Feel Lucky About That!).

I Love Tiffany Housewares (Pieces For The Home), Crystal, & Pens....I Also Send A Lot Of Baby Gifts From There. But That's About It.....


----------



## Kat

I have several pieces from Tiffany's.  I think it is worth the price.  However, I do not buy exclusively from Tiffany's.  I have pieces from many different stores/designers.  Right now I'm really loving my Hermes elephant enamel bracelet.  I also love my David Yurman pieces.  I have an amythest and diamond split shank ring that is gorgeous!  I also like estate jewelry.  I guess my jewelry collection is like my handbag collection, very diversified.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I used to be in love with Tiffany's and I have the requisite pieces that every BAP at my undergrad had: a Return to Tiffany bracelet, and an 1837 necklace.

Over the years though my appreciation for Tiffany has declined.  I think the prices are too high and I think the jewelry there is too accessible.  I can walk down the street on any given day and see about fifty Return to Tiffany pieces. When I go to Tiffany's with friends who want to browse the store is always packed with people dying to buy the typical Tiffany jewelry.  That is a major turnoff for me.   I prefer more private jewelers who will design more unique pieces.  When I want to go to a high end jeweler I will go to Cartier or Van Cleef and Arpel.  I don't think that Van Cleef is overpriced, but that is my opinion.

However, I will always love that Tiffany Blue!!! Such a beautiful color.


----------



## Coldplaylover

I love the designer pieces by Paloma Picasso and Elsa Peretti.  The classic round 6 prong engagement ring is a must have for traditionalists and the Etoile collection is fun.


----------



## Sunnydqt

I am the same way kas Kat. I do own several pieces from Tiffany but I don't always get my jewerly from Tiffany's. My one friend's parents are jewelers and they said Tiffany is overpriced and I personally think it is overpriced as well.


----------



## shu

I think it's definitely overpriced, but there are still pieces that I like. Other than that, I wouldn't really buy from them.


----------



## pursegalor

I love Tiffany.


----------



## boku

I think Variety is Always Good. Don't Just Stick with One. Try Other Jewelers, Custom or Brand Name.


----------



## jewlzz

Does anyone know if is Tiffany's faked?


----------



## timtimtim

jewlzz said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if is Tiffany's faked?



Most definitely.

I have seen faux Tiffany necklaces with bag + box for $12.00 at a nightmarket.


----------



## jewlzz

timtimtim said:
			
		

> Most definitely.
> 
> I have seen faux Tiffany necklaces with bag + box for $12.00 at a nightmarket.



Wow. I didn't know they did that. Thanks.


----------



## chloehandbags

The quality of Tiffany fine jewellery is very high; possibly second only, IMO, to Cartier.  

They use beautiful diamonds with not only excellent cut, colour and clarity, but also with amazing fire - which is very hard to capture in a photograph, but is very apparent and beautiful IRL.

You can find very good contemporary and vintage pieces at reputable retail jewellers, but as usual, be very careful, particularly if buying from somewhere like eBay; as Tiffany is _very heavily_ faked.


----------



## Perja

I think their diamond jewelry is so beautiful and I would have loved to have some of the "leaves" collection (if anyone remembers or has pictures).

For the rest, they make nice silver pieces that can be worn every day. I love the heart on a chain thing but I do see variations (dare I say copies?) everywhere nowadays.

There'll always be the Tiffany's cachet, though. Gotta love that blue box


----------



## pursemember

chloehandbags said:
			
		

> The quality of Tiffany fine jewellery is very high; possibly second only, IMO, to Cartier.
> [/I] faked.


do you really think so ? as before tiffany i would go to winston, vanCleef,graff,moussaieff,boucheron,chopard,schreiner neo haute joaillerie or even degrisogono. tiffany is in fact the last i consider when it comes to real high jewelry


----------



## TheImportersWife

chloehandbags said:
			
		

> The quality of Tiffany fine jewellery is very high; possibly second only, IMO, to Cartier.


 
I wouldn't agree with that statement.

In my mind, Tiffany is to Jewelry what Coach is to Handbags.


----------



## uhkiwi

iliabags said:
			
		

> That is why I love getting something that is being discontinued!!  I have a few pieces and people always ask where I got it and argue if it is real because they don't see it there any more!!



How do you know if something is being discontinued?


----------



## chloehandbags

lilach said:
			
		

> do you really think so ? as before tiffany i would go to winston, vanCleef,graff,moussaieff,boucheron,chopard,schreiner neo haute joaillerie or even degrisogono. tiffany is in fact the last i consider when it comes to real high jewelry


 

Sorry, I was attempting to reply to the original post. I probably should have made that clearer, by adding 'of the designers you mentioned'. 

However, in my experience, the quality of the stones used in contemporary and vintage Tiffany fine jewellery is very good; sometimes, even better than those used by Cartier!  

Of course, the fact that Tiffany & Co. items have become _so_ popular and have, therefore, been _so_ faked; may well have devalued the brand, in some people's eyes.  Also, the fact that they offer a larger selection of much lower priced, entry items, than many of the brands you have mentioned, may have affected their popularity amongst (dare I say it!) elitists; although Cartier have finally started to do this too (but to not nearly the same extent, yet), in the last few years.

I think it must be very hard for a luxury goods company, to make the decision as to whether or not they should expand to serve the 'masses', when this may mean that they possibly lose favour amongst some of their higher end clientele.

Apparently, Cartier were very worried about this effect, which is why they put-off producing their entry items, for so long.

Do you mind me asking whether this why you see Tiffany as being akin to Coach, *TheImportersWife*?


----------



## GTOFan

I'm not impressed with Tiffany's...but love the blue box!


----------



## tw1n8ngel

timtimtim said:
			
		

> The lower end stuff is just that - low end crap. It's all name and not much else. It's cute and all but not something worth it.
> 
> The higher end stuff - I rather go to a private jeweler and get something better over paying for the name.



I agree . I do own some Tiffany's, but most of my jewerly are from a private jeweler.


----------



## ally24k

jewlzz said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if is Tiffany's faked?


 
tiffany is actually taking ebay to court right now because they did a study last year and found out that 75% of tiffany sold on ebay were fake! people are saying that if tiffany wins (doubt it, i think ebay will just pay them off), this might be the demise of ebay since it is illegal to sell counterfeit goods and tiffany is saying essentially ebay is doing just that.


----------



## ilzabet

definately overpriced, but i still love me some tiffany's.  

that said, the sterling is defiantely higher quality than the stuff you buy at the mall.  i love that all their pieces have a "substantial" feel to them.

i also think that if *all* your jewelry comes from tiffany, it's time to branch out a little.  there's some amazing stuff out there that doesn't nessicarily come in a little blue box.


----------



## Greentea

I have a few diamond pieces from the Victoria Diamond collection that I love. Similar pieces could be had for less but I'm in love with the Victoria marquis flower design/clasp that I've never seen duplicated anywhere else.


----------



## christie

I love Tiffany, but it all depends on the styles of course. I like their bangle bracelets the most because it just looks so much nicer on my wrist than the chain bracelets. Of course, the store is filled with nice stuff.


----------



## ggk84

I have a couple of pieces but I think that it's way overrated. Also, the fact that every other person walking down the street is wearing it makes it overpriced but not unique...


----------



## winternight

Well I think there is a difference between getting the lower end pieces which are widely copied and of their higher-end pieces.  I don't really see many pieces in gold or platinum around or anything with stones around.  Its mainly the silver and especially those return to Tiffany pieces that I often see.  I have some pearl earrings that I love and I think they're luster is quite special compared to what I see people wearing, but I'm not an expert on pearls. 

I have looked at other jewelers, but I wear only 18k and 22k so its hard finding that and good diamonds, at least I keep seeing pieces even in 18k with SI1 or SI2 diamonds at the local places here with the exception of somewhere that costs more than Tiffanys.


----------



## brittanyashley

I love it, as simple as that. 95% of the gifts my boyfriend has given to me are things from Tiffanys, and most of hte stuff I've bought him is from there as well. There's just something so classy about it, I can't explain it. It hits my girly side, and the stuff they make for men is really nice, in my opinion.  If people can spend a lot on a purse, what's wrong with spending money on jewelry?


----------



## Kellybag

I think when you are speaking jewelry as in their diamonds or stones that is one issue....then the jewelry (silver) that the masses wear is a whole different ball game.


----------



## tokyogirl

I used to LOVE Tiffany's (and my diamond engagement ring is from there) and I have a number of Elsa Peretii gold pieces.

If you don't know your diamonds (or don't know of any trusted jewelers) then I agree that Tiffany is a great reliable source assuming you know that you are gong to somewhat pay for the comfort factor.  However, I agree with Lilach that Tiffany is kind of list on my list -- I have somewhat graduated from Tiffany.   There are many jewelers that have comparable or similar pieces.    

Cartier, Bvlgari, Winston, etc. are the places that have the real special, breathtaking pieces.  Although these stores, in my opinion, are somewhat intimidating to go into the door, you should go and look!


----------



## Irissy

As much as I like Tiffany, majority of my girlfriends have at least one Tiffany jewelry.  I tend to like to wear similiar jewelry as my friends so I prefer other jewelers.  BF sworn to me he would never buy me anything from Tiffany because he sees it all the time on other people.


----------



## LV Rawks

I love Tiffany's...it is a bit expensive though.


----------



## Bee...Bee

LV Rawks said:
			
		

> I love Tiffany's...it is a bit expensive though.


 
At least it's the least expensive amongst the 'well-known' jewellers anyway.

Around 1 carat D/IF 
@ Tiffany = £20400
@ Van Cleefs can't remember but less than De Beers 
@ De Beers = £24000 
@ Cartier = £25000
But then all of them has a £10000 markup because 1 D/IF Hope diamonds cut but not marketed by De Beers are only ~£14000 

I follow the crowd so I have 1.3 D/IF Tiffany ring


----------



## naughtymanolo

i dislike cartier, for the sake that its very traditional i.e. jewler of royalty, and i prefer ultra modern, I can understand how someone can love it but in my opinion its overated, personally hate the love collection, i find the symbol very unattractive and plain, the trinity range is nice and a symbol of the company, yes the haute jewlery is TD4 but the average person cannot afford that or at least not very often, and when Cartier droped all their low entry prices they were almost forced to close down due to a loss of more than 10% in sales!, thats when the tiffanys phase really kicked in and everyone ran to the return to tiffany collection. I feel similar about tiffanys, they are overpriced but can cut a good diamond you pay through the nose (like with all houses),  i wont be running to buy from either house until i can afford to be drowned in it, I dont justify thousands and even millions for a peice of jewlery unless your born into an empire and you have a tonne of money to burn. if i were to buy jewlery from a designer it would be from bulgari or georg jenson, they are modern and beautiful but too overpriced and i would be resticted to low entry prices


----------



## summertime

I'm of two minds about Tiffany's. The silver and everyday pieces are definately overpriced and cliche. When I see a tiffany bag on the street I think 'sucker!'. (and I'm not a very judgemental person)  

BUT I have this small, private jeweler whom I buy from (the best option if you can find one) and she said something unexpected in our correspondence a couple of months ago.  Now, she is VERY hard to please - she uses only F colored, perfectly cut diamonds and that's for accent stones.  Her prices are high, of course, but sooo worth it.  

Anyway after mentioning the machinations she's gone thru finding reliable, excellent sources of top quality stones she says 'really Tiffany has the best diamonds in mass market jewelers'.  Tiffany????  Thunk.  Now when she said 'mass market' I think she was excluding, you know, Harry Winston and even Chopard because they aren't as accessible.  Tiffany's is everywhere by comparison.  But still.  The last thing I expected her to say.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

I love Tiffany silver


----------



## fashion_junky

Personally, I love Tiffany jewelry, whether it is silver or platinum.  All of the jewelry my boyfriend has bought me has been from Tiffany's.  In fact, so is pretty much all of the jewelry I wear.  I don't really pay attention to whether or not it is "over" or that too many people have it.  I love it, so why should I stop wearing it?  Plus, a couple of the pieces I have, I have never seen anyone else wear.  This one is my favorite, my boyfriend gave it to me for Christmas:


----------



## Jadore

LivinLuxuriously said:
			
		

> I love Tiffany silver



same here..its classic,and timeless!!


----------



## digby723

I love Tiffanys...some of their stuff can be over rated and over priced, but, I do love a lot of their stuff


----------



## *jennifer*

summertime said:
			
		

> I'm of two minds about Tiffany's. The silver and everyday pieces are definately overpriced and cliche. When I see a tiffany bag on the street I think 'sucker!'. (and I'm not a very judgemental person)
> 
> BUT I have this small, private jeweler whom I buy from (the best option if you can find one) and she said something unexpected in our correspondence a couple of months ago. Now, she is VERY hard to please - she uses only F colored, perfectly cut diamonds and that's for accent stones. Her prices are high, of course, but sooo worth it.
> 
> Anyway after mentioning the machinations she's gone thru finding reliable, excellent sources of top quality stones she says 'really Tiffany has the best diamonds in mass market jewelers'. Tiffany???? Thunk. Now when she said 'mass market' I think she was excluding, you know, Harry Winston and even Chopard because they aren't as accessible. Tiffany's is everywhere by comparison. But still. The last thing I expected her to say.



i have to agree with your jeweler. i think alot of tiffany silver is fun, but their tiffany diamonds are *incredible*. my bf bought me a pair of diamond studs (F, colorless, basically flawless) and they bling and glitter like mad. people literally stopped me to ask about them the first time i wore them bc they were *that*amazing in quality. 

imho, i love tiffany's bc i'd rather have a tiffany diamond that can be a heirloom piece. it's classic and forever!

(of course, anything harry winston is tdf!)


----------



## hardLVcore!

Sick o' Tiffany! I LOVED it in the early 90's, now every hairdresser and waiter has it or a complete knock off! I have a private jeweler now, for the same money will do an original piece and source the diamonds ( I love colored stones) for me and do it in platinum. For fun different necklaces, I love Baccarat and Cartier is great for my rose gold fix. LV jewelry is fun too, the inclusion and sweet monogram is great for summer. Dior is making some gorgeous fine jewelry this year and Chanel never dissapoints. Hope this give ya some new ideas!


----------



## layla

LVaddict! said:
			
		

> Sick o' Tiffany! I LOVED it in the early 90's, now every hairdresser and waiter has it or a complete knock off! I have a private jeweler now...



 *"*Every* hairdresser and waiter"?* 

Oh no...what's the world coming to?


----------



## ilzabet

LVaddict! said:
			
		

> Sick o' Tiffany! I LOVED it in the early 90's, now every hairdresser and waiter has it or a complete knock off!






			
				layla said:
			
		

> *"*Every* hairdresser and waiter"?*
> 
> Oh no...what's the world coming to?



i'm going to apologize in advance for perhaps overracting (i've had a very long week)...

i completely understand wanting to have something special but these two comments really really bothered me.  as a waitress and full time student i work extremely hard for my money.  because of my job, people often think it's ok to say HORRIBLE things to me, things they would NEVER say to any other complete stranger.  i deal with people you would not even believe all the while keeping a smile on my face.  i like my job for the most part, but it's just that, a job.  it does NOT define who i am or whether i have good taste or not...at the end of the day my money is EVERY BIT AS GOOD AS YOURS.  i may not have as much of it, but damn do i appreciate it.  

please keep that in mind next time you judge the person who brings you your food.


----------



## layla

ilzabet said:
			
		

> i'm going to apologize in advance for perhaps overracting (i've had a very long week)...
> 
> i completely understand wanting to have something special but these two comments really really bothered me.  as a waitress and full time student i work extremely hard for my money.  because of my job, people often think it's ok to say HORRIBLE things to me, things they would NEVER say to any other complete stranger.  i deal with people you would not even believe all the while keeping a smile on my face.  i like my job for the most part, but it's just that, a job.  it does NOT define who i am or whether i have good taste or not...at the end of the day my money is EVERY BIT AS GOOD AS YOURS.  i may not have as much of it, but damn do i appreciate it.
> 
> please keep that in mind next time you judge the person who brings you your food.



Oh, *Ilzabet,* my comment was to LV Addict  - _*not you*_ and I used her quote in my reply.  The reason I used the emoticon *"*laughing out loud*"* was because I was being _facetious._ 

As you know, with the internet, there can be misunderstandings. 

I should have went onto say my hairdresser owns her salon and many waiters in nice restaurants make an excellent living! 
I apologize *Ilzabet.* My intent and attempt at being _facetious_ was lost in my post. 

p.s.
I think it's irrelevant if one thinks a a brand of jewelry is too common for them and to further their point, they belittle a subset of people for wearing Tiffany jewelry.


----------



## ilzabet

^^^thanks for explaining that layla.  i consider myself pretty good at decifering tone on the internet but i did miss the facetiousness this time.  now who has egg on their face. that would be me.    you didn't have to explain yourself, but i do appreciate it.   




			
				layla said:
			
		

> I think it's irrelevant if one thinks a a brand of jewelry is too common for them and to further their point, they belittle a subset of people for wearing Tiffany jewelry.



this was my point.  if you don't like something fine, but don't *stop* liking something because you see a non socialite wearing it.  after all, your hair dresser has enough taste to do your hair well and your waitress has enough class to give you a pleasant dining experience.


----------



## layla

ilzabet said:
			
		

> this was my point.  if you don't like something fine, but don't *stop* liking something because you see a non socialite wearing it.  after all, your hair dresser has enough taste to do your hair well and your waitress has enough class to give you a pleasant dining experience.



Exactly ilzabet. I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## hardLVcore!

Whooops! I just meant to say it is all around, it was so not a slam at the service industry, as a former bartender and waitress, it had nothing to do with the earnings or socalite factor. I guess I should have completely explained my opinion since we aren't all from the same part of the world. IMO I am now turned off of Tiffany because of the attitude that has come with the individuals who are wearing these items in the service industry. It is nice to have things that make you happy, but when it is on the wrist or neck of people you are paying for a service and they are rude, it tends to make you go off them. And believe me I don't go back to those places either if I can help it! Sorry, I usually don't generalise. Mea Cupla!


----------



## hardLVcore!

layla said:
			
		

> Exactly ilzabet. I agree wholeheartedly.


:blink: I can't believe it went sooo wrong! I guess I was just tired and didn't have my PC filter on. So not a slam on hairdressers or waiters in general! My hairdresser friends are soo gonna hoot, cause we know who I am talking about and it is NOT YOU!  Sorry you had a hard week.


----------



## layla

layla said:
			
		

> Exactly ilzabet. I agree wholeheartedly.






			
				LVaddict! said:
			
		

> :blink: I can't believe it went sooo wrong! I guess I was just tired and didn't have my PC filter on. So not a slam on hairdressers or waiters in general! My hairdresser friends are soo gonna hoot, cause we know who I am talking about and it is NOT YOU!  Sorry you had a hard week.



I'm having a great week LVaddict. I appreciate your concern though.

Let your *"mea culpa"*  stand...there's nothing more to be said.


----------



## hardLVcore!

My Misspelled mea culpa and concern for the hard week was meant for ilzabet, since I obviously added to it! Maybe it was just jealousy? Cause those are the people who work in the posh establishments and make more money than me and my friends do! Yes, I work for my jewelry and have a kid! Sometimes we all get it wrong!


----------



## simpleplan

I know what I like and I buy what I want.  I love Tiffany's designs.  People say they are everywhere on everyone.. HUH? I see some but not so often that it would bother me, besides, when I see someone with Tiffany's I think, now there's a nice piece of jewelry, a woman with good taste just like me!


----------



## solitude

Overpriced and overrated. I do have the heart toggle necklace and return to tiffany bracelet but thats pretty much it. If I wanted gold and diamond jewelry, I prefer getting from a reputable jeweller thats affordable.


----------



## rowie1985

i own quite a bit of tiffany stuff and i do love it to bits, i do agree that there are way too many other people wearing it now so i mix it with other jewellery for example local good jewellers, i wear a lot of pearl jewellery, also gucci does some lovely jewellery as does louis vuitton. i think it's great to buy from tiffany's it timeless etc but make sure it's not all you wear! boyfriend is refusing to buy me anything from there as he doesn't like how everyone has it, would prefer to get unique pieces that are less common 

i think the worst thing is the fakes! i have laughed at some hideous fakes!!! i can't believe people think they're real, heaps of the designs don't exist on the website!!! silly people!!


----------



## sred2

simpleplan said:


> I know what I like and I buy what I want. I love Tiffany's designs. People say they are everywhere on everyone.. HUH? I see some but not so often that it would bother me, besides, when I see someone with Tiffany's I think, now there's a nice piece of jewelry, a woman with good taste just like me!


 

I couldn't agree more!!!!


----------



## catabie

Tiffany is an investment.  you buy it for the design, the brand and the quality.  I used to be obsessed with their silver jewelry and now as I got older, I only look at their diamond selection.  although pricy, you know what you are getting is worth every penny.  My engagement ring and wedding bands are Lucida which is a design by Tiffany and I love it because I wouldnt get it anywhere else.  

Overall, I love tiffany, and it helps that we can get an upgrade in the future :O)


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I used to have a bunch of Tiffany stuff, and then just kinda outgrew it all.  I still have the heart tag necklace and bracelet my husband got me, because it's sentimental...plus it has my name engrave in it...lol.  Then I have a mesh ring and daisy bracelet/necklace set, and that's all.  Oh yeah, I have a platinum cross necklace.  I sold everything else.


----------



## sheanabelle

I think Tiffany's makes great pieces, classic beautiful jewlery. It's also become sort of a tradition for me...for graduation or a birthday my father always buys me something that comes in the little blue box, and 10 years later I still love it.


----------



## article3

Van Cleef has an even huger markup.. wouldn't point him there. I love Tiffany's diamonds (they really sparkle), but am kinda "eh" on the rest of their stuff - I'm a very classic and understated person, and the Jew in me (as opposed to the JAP in me, which loves Tiffany ) really prefers good deals, and Tiffany is not one. It sounds kinda trashy, and I've mentioned this before here, but Costco actually has some really high-quality stuff. If I could buy a husband from Costco, I would... let's just put it that way.


----------



## keodi

sheanabelle said:


> I think Tiffany's makes great pieces, classic beautiful jewlery. It's also become sort of a tradition for me...for graduation or a birthday my father always buys me something that comes in the little blue box, and 10 years later I still love it.


 
well said! I always recieve Tiffany Jewelry for my birthday and christmas..


----------



## chanel-girl

I don't care for how "everyone" has a lot of the sterling silver pieces and too me they seem a little young although I'm still in my 20's. I prefer Tiffany's 18k or platinum pieces and I have an 18k white gold diamond X signature ring that I bought about a year ago and absolutely love it since its not seen as much as many of teh silver rings. AS for the prices, you could get the same thing for less else where but it wouldn't have the Tiffany signature now would it? Imo for certain styles that are classic Tiffanty it may be worth spending more. I was thinking recently that to get a Tiffany diamond solitare necklace, it is close to double the price of a great quality solitare from elsewhere of teh same size...but I guess it still comes back to that darn Tiffany signature...how much is it worth to you?


----------



## yarbs83

I have about 5 pieces from T&Co. An engraved heart toggle necklace, two rings, an initial necklace, (i cant think of the name now) but it's strands of silver with an O on it (bracelet).

All my pieces are silver, but I really do love them all. I think their silver pieces are just beautiful


----------



## Jahpson

The services there are exceptional. I had a return to tiffany bracelet back in high school. well i was playing around in it and the charm fell off. I had it repaired at the store and they did a great job, they even polished it so it looked like new.

(too bad i lost it on a trip to Barbados lol)

I also have the heart necklace (the small one) and I still have it, just havent worn it lately. 

the silver jewelry i find gets dirty really quickly and when you really think about it, the hype over Tiffany is higher then their actual product.

DONT SHOWER WITH THE JEWELRY ON! lol


----------



## Lv2shopp

I have a few very special pieces from Tiffany and I love them. One of my most cherished is my platinum and 18 k wedding band, my husband and I have matching ones.


----------



## scarlettateight

What about basic pearls?  Is the Tiffany markup worth it or am I better off looking at local jewelers or websites like bluenile.com?


----------



## margaritaxmix

I love T&Co. Very classic pieces and pretty good quality.
The prices aren't THAT bad, maybe a little high, but hey.


----------



## CoutureChiQ

I like tiffany's jewelery, but I think I might be starting to outgrow it.


----------



## isus

The Tiffany pieces I have are brightly polished, smooth and nicely finished and are very comfortable.  So, I'm pleased with my Tiffany


----------



## aquablueness

i thought i'd just bump this thread for more lovely opinions. my opinion hasn't changed. i'd even love my e-ring that i'm looking around w/my DBF to be from Tiffany's!


----------



## robyn

I recently had a VERY surprising conversation with my fiancee -- who NEVER wants to pay for "brand name" anything -- I have a lot of custom jewelry because I am super duper picky and frugal so when I get tired of something I recyle it. I was showing him a necklace on the Tiffany's website becuase I am planning on having something similar made using some emeralds and gold that I have and he said that if I liked the Tiffany necklace, we should just buy it because the workmanship justified the mark up.

He is an engineer and both very fussy about quality and too cheap to ever pay for a "label", so if he thinks that Tiffany's is worth the money, we will be shopping there in the future.


----------



## b_w_m

In just my VERY OWN PERSONAL OPINION! And not trying to push this opinion on anyone whatsoever&#8230;! Lol. So I don&#8217;t need people quoting me&#8230;.Please!

   The only experience that I have had (buying my girlfriend Tiffany&#8217;s through high school, and just recently e-ring) is that with other jewelry stores, there is always a question on the back of your mind. 
              With Tiffany&#8217;s&#8230;There are no questions. Yeah, you are paying more regardless. I think that Tiffany&#8217;s shoppers KNOW already that they are paying more. I think that&#8217;s the whole point. But in the end, the MORE money is to get rid of the questions. You know that you are getting higher end&#8230;Why do people pay more for Apple? Nike? BMW? Whole Foods?


----------



## pinkypie9553

I really love Tiffany stuff. I'm 13 and for my sixth grade graduation from elementry school my daddy bought me a silver braclet. My mom also got an uhealthy addiction to Tiffany once she met my dad and they have been buying it ever since.


----------



## rowie1985

I love Tiffany's, the pieces are so pretty and well made, I know silver jewellery is cheaper elsewhere but it is just not the same!!


----------



## serene

I loooove tiffany's silver jewellery! I don't care any gold ones but silver makes my eyes bling bling


----------



## simpleplan

I love their designs- it wouldn't matter what brand it was, their designs are phenomenal to me.  I know what I like and that's what I like.  people have different opinions, some think the fake is the same (lol).


----------



## willwrk4bags

i have 2 pieces from tiffany, one is the return to tiffany heart pendant on the really long ball chain, almost like a dog tag for ladies, and the other is a 1.2cttw pave etoile er that i wear as an rhr.  owning pieces from the high end and the low end i can say that i am very happy with the quality and design from both.  i have tons of pieces from the silver collection that i would love but for the diamonds my next is going to have to be the schlumberger 16 stone diamond ring, love it!


----------



## aquablueness

robyn said:


> I recently had a VERY surprising conversation with my fiancee -- who NEVER wants to pay for "brand name" anything -- I have a lot of custom jewelry because I am super duper picky and frugal so when I get tired of something I recyle it. I was showing him a necklace on the Tiffany's website becuase I am planning on having something similar made using some emeralds and gold that I have and he said that if I liked the Tiffany necklace, we should just buy it because the workmanship justified the mark up.
> 
> He is an engineer and both very fussy about quality and too cheap to ever pay for a "label", so if he thinks that Tiffany's is worth the money, we will be shopping there in the future.


 
wow you have a winner DF, surprising convo..really


----------



## Flipper

Doesn't really bother me a whole lot if many people have the same pieces as me, so long as I like it. I adore Tiffany jewellery, it's cute and to me special  Plus I think it's age appropriate for me at the moment. But I can see myself, as I get older, moving on to other brands such as Cartier etc. Or if I could find an excellent private jeweller I would go with them. Though to be honest, I'm not someone who is big on jewellery anyways.


----------



## aquablueness

rowie1985 said:


> I love Tiffany's, the pieces are so pretty and well made, I know silver jewellery is cheaper elsewhere but it is just not the same!!


 
i know..it's not the same


----------



## gabz

personally, i think the silver is probably a bit over rated and over priced. i still wear it all the time and LOVE these pieces though. in fact, im looking to grow my collection next yr. there is something special about the tiffany shopping experience. the designs are also classic and fun at the same time which is why they r so popular.


----------



## Mininana

I agree with gabz. I have quite a collection of tiffany and I really think their silver pieces are overrated. For instance, a silver bracelet is close to $250 (in usa) when you can get a gold wedding band with a tiny diamond for about $550

I'd much rather get that ring in GOLD than a piece of silver... but that's just me.

Of couse I have a couple bracelets and necklaces in silver so I did enjoy them and I'm over them, but for the one who just starts with their tiffany collection I'd say go ahead, get the typical bracelet and necklace everyone has and start ur collection from there


----------



## grammyr

Honestly I believe that Tiffany is worth its price.  Their siver pieces are such quality and not too pricey.  Some of the dia. pieces are pricey but compared to what I see out there, not over the top for the quality.  When you buy Tiffany you are sure of the quality.  You can buy less expensive pieces elsewhere but beware of the quality.  If you have a personal jeweler, however, you can request the quality you want and pay much less, but it probably wont retin the value like Tiffany jewelry will.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love Tiffany's!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Frankly, I do think that Tiffany's silver is a bit overpriced, but of course that does not stop any of us from continuing to buy it!  However, for their prices, the design/styles really are beautiful, classic, and timeless. And the quality is very good. I've had my necklace for almost 4 years now, and all it takes is a simple swipe of my polishing cloth to make it, seriously, look like new.


----------



## kathyinjapan

I don't care for their silver pieces but I looove their diamonds


----------



## tiffanysilver

Personally (as my name suggests) I both love and collect Tiffany silver. Their jewels are always high quality, the service is personal, the pieces are varied and well-designed, and the resell value is through the roof. 

As far as the gold and diamonds...not so crazy about it. So I'm a teenager. It might be more appropriate than Cartier for my age, maybe I'm in their demographic. But it's beautiful! In my opinion the diamonds are overpriced, especially in relation to their resale value. I'd go to costco. Yeah. I'm cheap, too.


----------



## MrsV

I love tiffany's adore it. But again, i think you are paying for the name which had been built up over time by upholding their good reputation.
I own two pieces from Tiffany's. A silver starfish necklace and a plain silver band that has 'Tiffany and Co' on it as a souvenir from my trip to Paris in 2009.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

I used to be so in love with Tiffany's, but that has steadily declined over the years.  I think their silver pieces are overpriced and way too common.  A lot of it are starting to look like the cheaply, mass produced stuff you find in mall jewelry stores.

I have sold off all my silver Tiffany's jewelry (except the RRT necklace which has great sentimental value to me), and won't be buying anymore silver there in the future.

Instead, I will be selective and maybe save for the gold pieces which are so much nicer.


----------



## aquablueness

^^ yeah, i think a lot of the silver is starting to also looking like the mass produced stuff you find in the mall jewelry stores which also leaves me to think about selling some of my Tiffany's jewelry.


----------



## madeofdreams

I agree that Tiffany's overpriced for silver... but somehow that doesn't deter me from walking out of Tiffany's with a new item every now and then  ah the evil marketing!!!


----------



## yarbs83

I picked up the silver notes round tag bracelet today. It's been a while since I bought anything from Tiffany's - but I really like this bracelet. It has a slight bend to the metal tag that gives it sort of an interesting look and I love the script =).


----------



## barcreperie

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I used to be so in love with Tiffany's, but that has steadily declined over the years. I think their silver pieces are overpriced and way too common. A lot of it are starting to look like the cheaply, mass produced stuff you find in mall jewelry stores.


 
Completely agree.  Tiffany jewelry actually IS mass produced stuff - they have drawers of it in every Tiffany store worldwide.  I read an article a few years ago about how Tiffany didn't want to have so many young people hanging around in their store buying the silver stuff because it was not boding well for the 'exclusive' hype they've spent years marketing.  They didn't want to lose that false allure of their overpriced jewelry in the gold/diamond counters.  So they raised the price of the silver jewelry to thin out the crowds of middle schoolers hanging around.  And the silver counters were placed at the back of the stores to keep them more discrete.  Interesting marketing strategy, and it seems to have worked!


----------



## Lec8504

chloehandbags said:


> Of course, the fact that Tiffany & Co. items have become _so_ popular and have, therefore, been _so_ faked; may well have devalued the brand, in some people's eyes. * Also, the fact that they offer a larger selection of much lower priced, entry items, than many of the brands you have mentioned, may have affected their popularity amongst (dare I say it!) elitists;* although Cartier have finally started to do this too (but to not nearly the same extent, yet), in the last few years.
> 
> I think it must be very hard for a luxury goods company, to make the decision as to whether or not they should expand to serve the 'masses', when this may mean that they possibly lose favour amongst some of their higher end clientele.



Agree.  Especially with the bolded parts.  Tiffany's fine jewelry have always appealed to me; the designs are simple, elegant but also girly.  I have also never found faults with the quality.  I think the main part why people are turned off with Tiffany is due to the part that I bolded, because Tiffany has  silver products that the mass can buy readily, that is turning off a lot of the higher end customers (or wannabe high-end customers).  And that's why most of these clientele are running to cartier, etc.  Same as LV...because now LV is pretty much "everywhere" to most people, they are turned off by it and are running to Chanel or Hermes (if they can afford it).  

It doesn't matter to me what everyone else wears..and honestly..I'll only notice jewelry on someone if it's a particularly pretty piece....so I've never noticed any of the fake silver jewelry.   But I hope people do give Tiffany's fine jewelry a 2nd glance....because they are not as overpriced as most other famous brands...and design-wise...I can always find something that I like there...bad for my wallet though :x


----------



## MetalliKat

> It doesn't matter to me what everyone else wears..and honestly..I'll only notice jewelry on someone if it's a particularly pretty piece....so I've never noticed any of the fake silver jewelry. But I hope people do give Tiffany's fine jewelry a 2nd glance....because they are not as overpriced as most other famous brands...and design-wise...I can always find something that I like there...bad for my wallet though :x



Same here!

I've been wearing T&Co ever since I got my first piece from my mother when I went to university.  And what I love about the silver range is that it is affordable, therefore I can buy many pieces and have a good range of jewellery for everyday wear.

I love the more expensive items too.  I have Tiffany engagement, celebration and wedding ring.  All platinum and diamonds.  But they are a lot more sentimental for obvious reasons and more valuable as they are more unique.

But ultimately - at the end of the day - who cares if a lot of it is around or it has gotten popular... if you like it.. you like it.  I'm not going to turn something down if I love it just because it's popular or common.


----------



## Ryvyan

I have only one item, a bean necklace given to me by some ex-colleagues as a farewell gift. It has a nice meaning to it, therefore I have it on 24/7, shower and rain! Never brought it in for polishing or cleaning because it does not seem to need it.

I do have to agree that there is something about T&Co's colour and brand equity that takes your breath away (and who can forget Audrey Hepburn having breakfast before a display window?). But it has never manifested in purchases because even though the designs are age-appropriate and modern, there are other interesting designs that catches my eye more.


----------



## e.le

MrsV is right, for any Tiffany's piece you purchase, you're pretty much paying for the name. I did some inventory inquires for Tiffany & Co., and they make such amazing profit on their pieces, especially any fine jewelry pieces that include diamonds. The retail price of a Tiffany item is marked up to 50%-60%, even 70% of it's actual cost, so you could imagine the amount of profit they make from every purchase a customer makes.


----------



## gabz

ofcourse w T&Co u r paying for the name but there is just something so special to me about that little blue box. i love the whole experience of shopping at Tiffany's and all the ss pieces i have are really well made and of excellent quality. i've bought other silver that seems so flimsy in comparison. plus i also think they have some beautiful designs.


----------



## neverenoughbags

This is so true...  blue nile has the bead bracelets just like tiffany, but there is something cheap looking about it... also the weight of the bracelet was different from the tiffany one.   I think it's all worth it.  You deserve to treat yourself...


----------



## tiffanysilver

One of the things I love about Tiffany & Co. is that they take sterling seriously. There's heft to the pieces. The jewels develop an even golden patina over time, unlike mall silver which splotches brown and black fairly quickly. Each piece also has an unrealistically perfect finish, designs range from minimalist and accesible to bold and thousands of dollars, and the price levels of silver allow people of varied socioeconmic backgrounds access to quality designer jewels.

If you really take a look, there are bolder and more unusual designs executed in Tiffany sterling versus their gold, except for Schlumberger pieces. 

Elsa Peretti and Frank Gehry are gods among mortals, and in my opinion most pieces look better in silver. 

Besides, brick-and-mortar jewelers buy loose settings and pre-faceted gemstones from multi-national vendors. A lot of the unbranded haute jewelry I see looks suspiciously like VCA and Boucheron or Mauboussin knock-offs. In general I'm not impressed.


----------



## natasha21

I still love tiffany jewelry!!.. The only piece out of about 10 things i have that is most common is my round tag charm bracelet, everything else are pieces a little different. I'd rather buy tiffany jewelry then buy costume jewelry by other brands (Chanel, LV etc).


----------



## STYLISH1

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I used to be in love with Tiffany's and I have the requisite pieces that every BAP at my undergrad had: a Return to Tiffany bracelet, and an 1837 necklace.
> 
> Over the years though my appreciation for Tiffany has declined. I think the prices are too high and I think the jewelry there is too accessible. I can walk down the street on any given day and see about fifty Return to Tiffany pieces. When I go to Tiffany's with friends who want to browse the store is always packed with people dying to buy the typical Tiffany jewelry. That is a major turnoff for me. I prefer more private jewelers who will design more unique pieces. When I want to go to a high end jeweler I will go to Cartier or Van Cleef and Arpel. I don't think that Van Cleef is overpriced, but that is my opinion.
> 
> However, I will always love that Tiffany Blue!!! Such a beautiful color.


 
I totally agree with you here. I'm also a fan of David Yurman pieces. I try to keep my jewelry pieces diversified, but as the saying goes: nothing puts a smile on a woman's face like a lil' blue box from Tiffany's.."


----------



## darkangel07760

I honestly still love Tiffany.  I am a bit disappointed that Tiffany has spread out more, for example, my local mall has one now!  It used to be that my boyfriend and I would make a special trip to Tiffany's in San Francisco, and it was much fun.  Of course we still go to the one in SF, and I have to say that if I need a "stare at Tiffany for awhile" fix, it sure is convenient to pop into my car and zip over to the mall (it is actually outside the mall, but it is still connected to the mall.).  
I will always love Tiffny because it is an iconic American brand, and my mother and I have always shared a love of all things Tiffany, not just their silver jewelry.  Though I have to say, that Tiffany still has the nicest silver jewelry.


----------



## LabRatPhD

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I used to be in love with Tiffany's and I have the requisite pieces that every BAP at my undergrad had: a Return to Tiffany bracelet, and an 1837 necklace.
> 
> Over the years though my appreciation for Tiffany has declined.  I think the prices are too high and I think the jewelry there is too accessible.  I can walk down the street on any given day and see about fifty Return to Tiffany pieces. When I go to Tiffany's with friends who want to browse the store is always packed with people dying to buy the typical Tiffany jewelry.  That is a major turnoff for me.   I prefer more private jewelers who will design more unique pieces.  When I want to go to a high end jeweler I will go to Cartier or Van Cleef and Arpel.  I don't think that Van Cleef is overpriced, but that is my opinion.
> 
> However, I will always love that Tiffany Blue!!! Such a beautiful color.



I agree with this. DF bought me my one and only Tiffany silver piece when I was 19 and he was 21. We were both broke college students and it was a such a big deal to me that he spent his salary as a busboy to buy me the necklace for my birthday! I wore that necklace every day! Over time though, I decided I really do not like silver jewelry, and the silver at Tiffany is way too overpriced.
Tiffany fine jewelry is lovely but I always find designs I prefer elsewhere. My e-ring is Tiffany which I picked purely on aesthetics (to me, you can not beat their classic 6-prong knife-edge setting, which is exactly what I wanted). DF also bought me a pair of diamond and platinum huggies  from there, which I love for every day wear. Besides an upgrade in 5 years or so, I think we will not be purchasing any more jewelry from Tiffany. Both DF and I found that we prefer the designs and service at Harry Winston far more. The quality and designs are out of this world!


----------



## fuzzycookie

Hello everyone! I don't know if anyone could answer this but I just wanted to know where Tiffany & Co. makes the blue boxes??? a friend told me they are made in Thailand???


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Yes I remember seeing that on my box.  Their jewelry and accessories, however, are predominantly made in Spain.


----------



## baglici0us

^ I was under the impression that they were mostly made in the USA


----------



## kohl_mascara

I just double-checked my boxes and they are unmarked. . .but I swear I saw something like "made in Thailand" somewhere. . . I'll keep looking.

As for their jewelry, I have a few pieces marked "made in Spain" whereas the other pieces are unmarked.  Maybe the ones that are unmarked are made in the USA?  When I saw that some of my jewelry and accessories were made in Spain, I just assumed the rest were also made in Spain but I could be completely wrong.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I just called my bf and asked him to look at the blue box my e-ring came in, and he said it is marked "Made in Thailand."


----------



## giamarie

Has anyone heard of an x pendent? Marked T&Co I don't believe it's Paloma Picasso.


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ this one:  http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=21916102&mcat=148204&cid=287465&search_params=s+2-p+31-c+287465-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+ ?


----------



## nld in nyc

I have the traditional Tiffany 6 prong solitaire and am the first to admit that that particular piece is very overpriced.  However, I LOL at the person that compared Tiffany to Coach.  Sure, Tiffany has their entry level pieces which every high schooler wears, but they also have some very equisitely designed jewelry that unfortunately is way out of my price range ($100K and up).


----------



## giamarie

Yes! That is it! I wanted some info on the gold version of that necklace, I just bought one used (haven't recieved it yet) and wanted to make sure it's authentic. 
I believe it is, the seller did offer to take it back if I was told it wasn't authentic.
Any info would be helpful, like did it come in gold, and well any info would be very helpful really!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Honestly, I don't think everyone else having the same thing as I do turns me off to the brand or product.  If I love it, I love it! And I will buy it! haha


----------



## YouGlamBrunette

I have a beautiful Tiffany Silver Bead Necklace. It is the 10mm one (not the one with the graduated beads). I have only had it for maybe 3 months and have no bothered to clean it. Today, I noticed what looked like a green speck of dirt on it. Thinking nothing of it, I scarped it off with my fingernail..and a piece of the silver enamel along with it!

I thought this thing was supposed to be made of silver through out? Granted the inner silver probably would look different..but I was NOT expecting the top layer to just scrape off!

Now the bead has a little speck on it that looks as if I burned a hole into its outer layer. I am very displeased. Anyone else have this experience.

Please tell me that I am overreacting and I will be able to get rid of this "scrape" with silver cleaner. I expected more from Tiffany


----------



## surfergirljen

kohl_mascara said:


> Honestly, I don't think everyone else having the same thing as I do turns me off to the brand or product.  If I love it, I love it! And I will buy it! haha



Here here!   I  Tiffanys!


----------



## ahpeste

So boxes, pouches are made in Thailand nor China...what about the jewellery?


----------



## doreenjoy

YouGlamBrunette said:


> I have a beautiful Tiffany Silver Bead Necklace. It is the 10mm one (not the one with the graduated beads). I have only had it for maybe 3 months and have no bothered to clean it. Today, I noticed what looked like a green speck of dirt on it. Thinking nothing of it, I scarped it off with my fingernail..and a piece of the silver enamel along with it!
> 
> I thought this thing was supposed to be made of silver through out? Granted the inner silver probably would look different..but I was NOT expecting the top layer to just scrape off!
> 
> Now the bead has a little speck on it that looks as if I burned a hole into its outer layer. I am very displeased. Anyone else have this experience.
> 
> Please tell me that I am overreacting and I will be able to get rid of this "scrape" with silver cleaner. I expected more from Tiffany


 

Did you purchase it directly from Tiffany? 

I'm sure they'll make it right for you if you speak to customer service.


----------



## veronabrit

I just got these two bracelets and I love them


----------



## akimoto

Cost and worth are 2 different things. Nothing is overpriced if you think it's totally worth it.

I have comments that my Tiffany engagement ring is so overpriced but I don't think so, it's totally worth it! It sings to my heart. It makes me happy. Yes a ring from a local jeweller will be more "bang for my buck" but that to me will then be overpriced and not worth my money because it doesn't sing to me, it doesn't make me happy. Vice versa for others who prefer other rings 

At the end of the day what makes you happy and worth the price for you to buy is totally not overpriced at all


----------



## boredpaintless

Wow, I'm really surprised at some of the responses here, Tiffany's being called "crap" and the "Coach of jewelry." Not being into it is one thing, but I feel like it's being bashed as though it's something you'd find at Claire's. Personally, I love Tiffany's. My jewelry is so heavy and comfortable to wear. Most of my friends don't even know what Tiffany's is (they're not into designer), but I like wearing things that I know will hold up, and are timeless -- plus they just make me feel pretty! 

On a side note, I like Coach, too. What's wrong with Coach? It's affordable for those who want quality, but can't drop thousands on a purse. I'm not saying these are the best of the best, but they certainly don't deserve to be talked about like something you'd find on the bottom of your shoe!


----------



## its_a_keeper

I was always one for custom made gold Jewelry.

But last week I finaly went to our Tiffany & Co. Store an made my fist purchase there 

And I love it!
I bought a PRTT Set.


----------



## lovely_bag

its_a_keeper said:


> I was always one for custom made gold Jewelry.
> 
> But last week I finaly went to our Tiffany & Co. Store an made my fist purchase there
> 
> And I love it!
> I bought a PRTT Set.


I came the opposite way: started off at Tiffany & Co. and finally entered the custom made stage for gold Jewellery and diamonds.


----------



## its_a_keeper

lovely_bag said:


> I came the opposite way: started off at Tiffany & Co. and finally entered the custom made stage for gold Jewellery and diamonds.


 
Funny  the other way around.

My Granny had her own Jeweler at hand, so I always got Gold Jewelry with or without Stones/Diamonds or whatever.

But I never got anything from Tiffany, Cartier or others... 
... so I decided that one Day I'm going to buy there a few things... and one Day was last week


----------



## darkangel07760

boredpaintless said:


> Wow, I'm really surprised at some of the responses here, Tiffany's being called "crap" and the "Coach of jewelry." Not being into it is one thing, but I feel like it's being bashed as though it's something you'd find at Claire's. Personally, I love Tiffany's. My jewelry is so heavy and comfortable to wear. Most of my friends don't even know what Tiffany's is (they're not into designer), but I like wearing things that I know will hold up, and are timeless -- plus they just make me feel pretty!
> 
> On a side note, I like Coach, too. What's wrong with Coach? It's affordable for those who want quality, but can't drop thousands on a purse. I'm not saying these are the best of the best, but they certainly don't deserve to be talked about like something you'd find on the bottom of your shoe!


 
Thank you for this!  I love Tiffany and Coach.  Good solid brands, for a good solid price.


----------



## darkangel07760

its_a_keeper said:


> I was always one for custom made gold Jewelry.
> 
> But last week I finaly went to our Tiffany & Co. Store an made my fist purchase there
> 
> And I love it!
> I bought a PRTT Set.


 
Yay!


----------



## darkangel07760

veronabrit said:


> I just got these two bracelets and I love them


 
I like how you layered the two different size beads.  Looks great!


----------



## boredpaintless

darkangel07760 said:


> I like how you layered the two different size beads.  Looks great!



Yes, veronabrit, I love the layered look, too! They look so nice with your watch!


----------



## Annina13

Japster said:


> I think it's okay but I would rather have a ring custom made and designed.


Hello Jasper could you help me to authenticate this xl charm bracelet. The topic for authentication is temporary stopped because jp0150 is away from home. TIA
Here the pictures of the bracelet:


View attachment 1486397


View attachment 1486398


View attachment 1486399


View attachment 1486400


----------



## SuLi

I think I have a really stupid question....does anyone know whether the classic love knot bracelet has been discontinued?  If so, when?  Thanks!


----------



## LuckyAsianBaby

I received these from a seller who said it came from the San Fran Tiffany & Co store in 2000.

It looks real to me, but I wanted to double check.

Marked Tiffany & Co. 925 on the tag

925 on the clasp


I'd appreciate your help.


----------



## darkangel07760

LuckyAsianBaby said:


> I received these from a seller who said it came from the San Fran Tiffany & Co store in 2000.
> 
> It looks real to me, but I wanted to double check.
> 
> Marked Tiffany & Co. 925 on the tag
> 
> 925 on the clasp
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate your help.


 
Your pictures are a little fuzzy ,but if you have a Tiffany nearby, have them do the free polish and I bet they wil have a look at it at the same time!


----------



## Junkenpo

^^ check that they do free polish.  Our boutique charges, even has sign up by the register for prices.


----------



## californiagirl2

Let's just put it this way... I got a 0.69 karat high-quality diamond solitaire set in 14K gold (backed in white gold) from a national chain. The specs on this diamond are excellent (it was certified by the GIA and another independent jeweler) and it sparkles like crazy! Normally, this chain sells the ring for ~$2,600, but because it was just under 3/4 carats, they sold it to my fiance at a 1/2 carat price (~$1,600).   Out of curiosity, I went to Tiffany's with my engagement ring's specs, and asked what it would cost to get the same ring at Tiffany's. The saleswoman showed me a diamond solitaire with the SAME specs (she said they would switch out the platinum band for 14k gold for free) except it was 0.70 karats (0.01 karats more than mine). The price? $7,900!!!!! In other words, $6,300-$5,300 more than what my fiance had paid for the SAME ring at another jeweler! Sorry, but unless the name brand is important to you, a Tiffany's ring just doesn't seem worth it. That's my 2 cents anyway.


----------



## Candice0985

californiagirl2 said:


> Let's just put it this way... I got a 0.69 karat high-quality diamond solitaire set in 14K gold (backed in white gold) from a national chain. The specs on this diamond are excellent (it was certified by the GIA and another independent jeweler) and it sparkles like crazy! Normally, this chain sells the ring for ~$2,600, but because it was just under 3/4 carats, they sold it to my fiance at a 1/2 carat price (~$1,600).   Out of curiosity, I went to Tiffany's with my engagement ring's specs, and asked what it would cost to get the same ring at Tiffany's. The saleswoman showed me a diamond solitaire with the SAME specs (she said they would switch out the platinum band for 14k gold for free) except it was 0.70 karats (0.01 karats more than mine). The price? $7,900!!!!! In other words, $6,300-$5,300 more than what my fiance had paid for the SAME ring at another jeweler! Sorry, but unless the name brand is important to you, a Tiffany's ring just doesn't seem worth it. That's my 2 cents anyway.


you are also paying for the setting... platinum is much more expensive then 14k gold...

yes they are overpriced but you are paying for designer name and service. some of us prefer designer goods and others can find great pieces at local boutiques, I prefer a bit of both


----------



## californiagirl2

Candice0985 said:


> you are also paying for the setting... platinum is much more expensive then 14k gold...
> 
> yes they are overpriced but you are paying for designer name and service. some of us prefer designer goods and others can find great pieces at local boutiques, I prefer a bit of both



So sorry for not being more clear. The original e-ring at the national store was also in platinum (my fiancee had it replaced with 14k gold because that's what I like). Tiffany's was willing to do the same thing. So yes, you are totally right-- platinum is far more expensive than gold and should account for some of the price discrepancy. However, in this case, both stores were selling me the ring as if I were getting it in platinum, even though I was switching it out for gold. In other words, the 5-6k difference still holds. 

I totally agree that Tiffany's has some great stuff, but almost the 300-500% markup on my particular ring is just too much. I'm in med school now (hooray for 200k in student loans!), so this is not a reality for me. But hey, if you love the brand name and you can afford it, go for it!


----------



## Candice0985

californiagirl2 said:


> So sorry for not being more clear. The original e-ring at the national store was also in platinum (my fiancee had it replaced with 14k gold because that's what I like). Tiffany's was willing to do the same thing. So yes, you are totally right-- platinum is far more expensive than gold and should account for some of the price discrepancy. However, in this case, both stores were selling me the ring as if I were getting it in platinum, even though I was switching it out for gold. In other words, the 5-6k difference still holds.
> 
> I totally agree that Tiffany's has some great stuff, but almost the 300-500% markup on my particular ring is just too much. I'm in med school now (hooray for 200k in student loans!), so this is not a reality for me. But hey, if you love the brand name and you can afford it, go for it!


I agree there's lots of things at tiffany that are overpriced. I refuse to pay 700 dollars for a silver ring! I love tiffany's garden collection with rose cut diamonds, its so unique and you cannot find something like that anywhere else so it's definitely worth it! but like you for pieces more generic like diamond studs, tennis bracelets etc... I go elsewhere to get more for my money.

200k in student loans...ouch! it'll be worth it in the long run though. my sister is in her first year of her psychology phd program and she's slowly accumulating some debt but I keep reminding her that her first year of internship she'll be making 100K easy! I think a reminder of the end goal helps keep the anxiety of debt under control


----------



## calibali

Does anyone have a Tiffany Yours bangle? I purchased one today and specifically told the salesperson that I wanted a size small. He said that he was giving me the smallest one, but when I looked at my receipt at home it said "MD" on the end. I'm assuming this means medium. 

Just wondering if anyone has a small and could tell me the diameter across their bangle so I could know for sure if I have a small or medium. Thanks!


----------



## kohl_mascara

californiagirl2 said:


> So sorry for not being more clear. The original e-ring at the national store was also in platinum (my fiancee had it replaced with 14k gold because that's what I like). Tiffany's was willing to do the same thing. So yes, you are totally right-- platinum is far more expensive than gold and should account for some of the price discrepancy. However, in this case, both stores were selling me the ring as if I were getting it in platinum, even though I was switching it out for gold. In other words, the 5-6k difference still holds.
> 
> I totally agree that Tiffany's has some great stuff, but almost the 300-500% markup on my particular ring is just too much. I'm in med school now (hooray for 200k in student loans!), so this is not a reality for me. But hey, if you love the brand name and you can afford it, go for it!



I was unaware that Tiffany had 14kt gold items.  I thought all their pieces were either platinum, 18kt yg, wg, or now, rg.


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ I thought that they used to use 14k gold but haven't for some time. The jewelry (don't know about wedding bands) has been 18k or platinum for quite a while.


----------



## darkangel07760

calibali said:


> Does anyone have a Tiffany Yours bangle? I purchased one today and specifically told the salesperson that I wanted a size small. He said that he was giving me the smallest one, but when I looked at my receipt at home it said "MD" on the end. I'm assuming this means medium.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has a small and could tell me the diameter across their bangle so I could know for sure if I have a small or medium. Thanks!


 
I don't know, but you can call the Tiffany customer service number and maybe they can help you?  I think it is 6 inches for a small bangle?


----------



## californiagirl2

kohl_mascara said:


> I was unaware that Tiffany had 14kt gold items.  I thought all their pieces were either platinum, 18kt yg, wg, or now, rg.



They do not carry it; you have to custom order it. They generally do it for free (as it is technically a "downgrade"), but they have to send the ring to NY and it takes ~2 weeks. At least that's what the salesperson told me.


----------



## prettysquare

calibali said:


> Does anyone have a Tiffany Yours bangle? I purchased one today and specifically told the salesperson that I wanted a size small. He said that he was giving me the smallest one, but when I looked at my receipt at home it said "MD" on the end. I'm assuming this means medium.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has a small and could tell me the diameter across their bangle so I could know for sure if I have a small or medium. Thanks!



Most stores don't carry the small size. They order them in specially if a costumer requests it. At least this is my experience. Your SA might have given you the "smallest" one he had in the store...but not the smallest one in their full inventory if he had ordered it.


----------



## scarlet555

calibali said:


> Does anyone have a Tiffany Yours bangle? I purchased one today and specifically told the salesperson that I wanted a size small. He said that he was giving me the smallest one, but when I looked at my receipt at home it said "MD" on the end. I'm assuming this means medium.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has a small and could tell me the diameter across their bangle so I could know for sure if I have a small or medium. Thanks!




2.3 inches, missD had a size small displayed on the thread Tiffany price increase thread p. 8?  But call Tiffany they have the info too.


----------



## calibali

prettysquare said:


> Most stores don't carry the small size. They order them in specially if a costumer requests it. At least this is my experience. Your SA might have given you the "smallest" one he had in the store...but not the smallest one in their full inventory if he had ordered it.



Prettysquare, you are correct. I called the store and was told it was a medium and that it was the smallest size they carried. I ordered the size small online that same night and had it overnighted. I just received it and it's perfect! 

I was just so confused since it seemed so large and Tiffany customer service told me the size small diameter was just under 2.5", which is what my bangle measured (guess she gave me the wrong info). But I'm glad now that it's all been straightened out. 

Thanks for the help as well scarlet!


----------



## prettysquare

So glad it worked out! Nothing quite like the ease of online shopping and the near-instant gratification of overnight shipping!

I wish they'd stock the small in store. Then I could try it on. Even the flagship 5th ave store doesn't do this. I guess they must have such a limited stock of small bracelets that they need to keep it somewhere central, ready to ship at any moment.


----------



## scarlet555

calibali said:


> Prettysquare, you are correct. I called the store and was told it was a medium and that it was the smallest size they carried. I ordered the size small online that same night and had it overnighted. I just received it and it's perfect!
> 
> I was just so confused since it seemed so large and Tiffany customer service told me the size small diameter was just under 2.5", which is what my bangle measured (guess she gave me the wrong info). But I'm glad now that it's all been straightened out.
> 
> Thanks for the help as well scarlet!


 
dear, which did you get? Gold or silver?  please post a photo.  my wrist aches for bracelet, but very hard to find one that fits!  my wrist only measures 5.4 inches in circumference.  what is your wrist size btw?


----------



## calibali

Scarlet - my wrist is 5.75" around, so also pretty thin. It took a little pulling to get the size small on, but I love how it fits - loose without moving too far up and down my arm. 

I got the silver one that says "close to my heart" in honor of my dog Cali (like my name here), who passed away last Wednesday. It really is a pretty bracelet and looks more expensive than it is IMO.


----------



## prettysquare

I love it! I just saw that yesterday at the store, but it didn't really draw me in so I didn't try it. Also, I thought it might look huge on my wrist like most bracelets. Looks great on you.


----------



## scarlet555

calibali said:


> Scarlet - my wrist is 5.75" around, so also pretty thin. It took a little pulling to get the size small on, but I love how it fits - loose without moving too far up and down my arm.
> 
> I got the silver one that says "close to my heart" in honor of my dog Cali (like my name here), who passed away last Wednesday. It really is a pretty bracelet and looks more expensive than it is IMO.


 
It looks so nice and shiny and yes, I agree, it looks expensive, and what a pretty ring you have on as well.  Sorry about your dog...


----------



## kohl_mascara

calibali said:


> Scarlet - my wrist is 5.75" around, so also pretty thin. It took a little pulling to get the size small on, but I love how it fits - loose without moving too far up and down my arm.
> 
> I got the silver one that says "close to my heart" in honor of my dog Cali (like my name here), who passed away last Wednesday. It really is a pretty bracelet and looks more expensive than it is IMO.



Oh wow, it's gorgeous!  I love this collection, it reminds me a lot of VCA's perlee. And I'm sorry about your dog, too.


----------



## calibali

Thank you for the kind words prettysquare, scarlet, and kohl-mascara.  

I really am happy with how small this bracelet is for a bangle, but it's really annoying to have to order it to see how well it will fit. I was a little nervous this morning that I wouldn't be able to get it over my hand... I will also say that sitting in the case it didn't look like anything special, but it really does look gorgeous on. I've already received a couple compliments just today.

Hope this helps!


----------



## lovedove

Does anyone have experience with having a pearl bracelet (or neckalce) shortened or repaired at Tiffany & Co.?  What yould you estimate the cost to be?


----------



## darkangel07760

calibali said:


> Scarlet - my wrist is 5.75" around, so also pretty thin. It took a little pulling to get the size small on, but I love how it fits - loose without moving too far up and down my arm.
> 
> I got the silver one that says "close to my heart" in honor of my dog Cali (like my name here), who passed away last Wednesday. It really is a pretty bracelet and looks more expensive than it is IMO.


 
A very pretty bracelet, I really like it!  What a sweet idea to get in honor of your pup.


----------



## WhichTiff

I need some help ladies .

I am trying to pick out a nice new piece for my girlfriend and I can not decide. She does not like pearls/colored jewelry. Everything I have ever bought here from Tiffany is the silver.

I am looking to spend 200-300$.

I have already gotten her various necklaces/rings and now I want to get her a bracelet. The one she already has is the like square one that interlocks with a bunch of squares all the way around and it matches a necklace.

Any ideas on a bracelet that would absolutely make her happy? She loves Tiffany, so you can not go too wrong. Any help would be great!


----------



## ek9977

I'd probably get a matching bracelet only if "matchy matchy" is your girlfriend's style.

Other alternatives to the common & popular RTT in your price range could be the DBTY in silver or bead bracelet. 

If you wanted to spend a bit more, the Paloma Modern Love Bangle is rather gorgeous too.

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+16-c+287458-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## WhichTiff

ek9977 said:


> I'd probably get a matching bracelet only if "matchy matchy" is your girlfriend's style.
> 
> Other alternatives to the common & popular RTT in your price range could be the DBTY in silver or bead bracelet.
> 
> If you wanted to spend a bit more, the Paloma Modern Love Bangle is rather gorgeous too.
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+16-c+287458-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Honestly for a lot of women I think this would be perfect, but my gf has never been a real heartsy kinda jewelry person. She likes more professional type, any other ideas? I really like the one you suggested I just think she might be turned off by not being able to wear it to work.


----------



## ek9977

WhichTiff said:


> Honestly for a lot of women I think this would be perfect, but my gf has never been a real heartsy kinda jewelry person. She likes more professional type, any other ideas? I really like the one you suggested I just think she might be turned off by not being able to wear it to work.



Funny you mentioned that cos a few years back, DH was going to buy me a heart bracelet and the SA talked him into getting me the DBTY as she thought I was not a "heartsy" jewellery gal! 

You could get the one diamond silver version for 00.

http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Cat...r+101323338+101287458+0-t+-ri+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+


----------



## WhichTiff

ek9977 said:


> Funny you mentioned that cos a few years back, DH was going to buy me a heart bracelet and the SA talked him into getting me the DBTY as she thought I was not a "heartsy" jewellery gal!
> 
> You could get the one diamond silver version for 00.
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Cat...r+101323338+101287458+0-t+-ri+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+



So even if I think she may not be a heartsy she could be?! Ahh so complicated.

I like the DBTY but I think the one you showed me before seems like a much better gift. I hate these decisions.


----------



## ek9977

WhichTiff said:


> So even if I think she may not be a heartsy she could be?! Ahh so complicated.
> 
> I like the DBTY but I think the one you showed me before seems like a much better gift. I hate these decisions.



Don't worry too much. You're a lovely guy to put so much thought into the present and if she really did not like what you gave, by all means go get an exchange


----------



## WhichTiff

ek9977 said:


> Don't worry too much. You're a lovely guy to put so much thought into the present and if she really did not like what you gave, by all means go get an exchange



Well thank you . I think what I will do is show her the three I like best in store and just have her pick the one she wants with out letting her know what they cost if that is possible. We are both 22 so the cost will probably freak her out but I do really well for my age so don't worry I am not killing myself or anything. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## ek9977

WhichTiff said:


> Well thank you . I think what I will do is show her the three I like best in store and just have her pick the one she wants with out letting her know what they cost if that is possible. We are both 22 so the cost will probably freak her out but I do really well for my age so don't worry I am not killing myself or anything. Thanks again for the input.


 
Aww, have a lovely time shopping and post pics!


----------



## merekat703

WhichTiff said:


> I need some help ladies .
> 
> I am trying to pick out a nice new piece for my girlfriend and I can not decide. She does not like pearls/colored jewelry. Everything I have ever bought here from Tiffany is the silver.
> 
> I am looking to spend 200-300$.
> 
> I have already gotten her various necklaces/rings and now I want to get her a bracelet. The one she already has is the like square one that interlocks with a bunch of squares all the way around and it matches a necklace.
> 
> Any ideas on a bracelet that would absolutely make her happy? She loves Tiffany, so you can not go too wrong. Any help would be great!



I suggest the classic Ball bracelet (my favorite) or the Return To Tiffany Circle Tag bracelet.


----------



## gabz

agree with both of those above

the silver open heart in small or meidum is also lovely

or the bean necklace 

tons of choices!


----------



## KayuuKathey

I have a hard time deciding between the Elsa P, Open Narrow Jug (the one that you could put a small flower in) or the Closed rectangular one. I love em both...


----------



## Totz87

Anyone know about the new ring with double heart?it is avaible worldwide?


----------



## pandapharm

Totz87 said:


> Anyone know about the new ring with double heart?it is avaible worldwide?



is this the one you mean? https://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/It...-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+double+heart+ring&search=1


----------



## WhichTiff

Does anyone have any experience with this kind of clasp?

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...7458-r+101323338+101424820-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

I am worried that it could come undone and the bracelet would come off, any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Totz87

pandapharm said:


> is this the one you mean? https://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/It...-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+double+heart+ring&search=1


 no!  it's this one https://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/It...-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+double+heart+ring&search=1
 and it's only in US website


----------



## its_a_keeper

Totz87 said:


> no!  it's this one https://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/It...-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+double+heart+ring&search=1
> and it's only in US website



My SA told me taht it will be available worldwide soon. So we non Americans just have to wait a little longer...


----------



## Nymf

http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...-p+13-c+288158-r+101287458-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ or the one with 1 stone

does anyone have this bracelet? is it fragile? how vibrant is the pink of the sapphires?


----------



## rogersa

What do you guys think of the venezia palina collection? Specifically the silver and coloured rings? Here's the link
http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Categorybrowse.aspx?cid=288189

I feel like they could be a fun little ring because they are so thin. Or are they? 
Does anyone have any pieces from this line they want to show?


----------



## rogersa

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> My SA told me taht it will be available worldwide soon. So we non Americans just have to wait a little longer...



Omg I absolutely love that ring! My boyfriend got me the lock ring like that for our 6 month anniversary ( I know  ) and now almost 3 years later I still wear it everyday and get compliments! It's do unique! But I love the color in that! Are you sure it's only in the US? I think I saw it at the bloor store in Toronto.


----------



## bcaron6

I love Tiffany and have purchase several pieces from them both silver and platinum.


----------



## surfergirljen

On a side note... I asked her a few questions about Tiffany diamonds and here's what I learned for what it's worth!

RE: SI clarity diamonds... they said they do not seek out SI1's for their rings, BUT if they procure an AGI certified (or the other house, I something?) VS2 and then take it to their labs and find it's on the cusp, they elect to downgrade it so that the customer is NEVER surprised later on down the road unfavourably. 

RE: In House Grading... she said that all diamonds they procure are already certified by GIA or IGA (I THINK it's IGA?) and then put through their own lab for testing. She said that they are more stringent in their grading system... and that any stone over 1 carat should have the GIA or other report in NY and if one were really interested in seeing it, it could be pulled. She said last week they did that with an emerald cut for a woman who just wanted both for insurance purposes. 

I know I know... she can say whatever she wants... just passing that on! In other words they never pull ungraded diamonds and just grade them independently - they all have already been graded. Interesting! Would love to test that theory and ask for them to pull my GIA/etc when I buy this one just out of curiosity! But honestly... the reason I don't question it is because ANYONE could take their Tiffany diamond to GIA to have it tested, couldn't they? I mean how many bad reviews would they risk before people really stopped believing in the brand? I just can't see them risking being too willy nilly with their "in house grading system", especially as their claim is that they are MORE stringent and err on the lower side of the system. I'm not saying they'd never be wrong, it IS subjective to some degree... but I personally trust them!


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> On a side note... I asked her a few questions about Tiffany diamonds and here's what I learned for what it's worth!
> 
> RE: SI clarity diamonds... they said they do not seek out SI1's for their rings, BUT if they procure an AGI certified (or the other house, I something?) VS2 and then take it to their labs and find it's on the cusp, they elect to downgrade it so that the customer is NEVER surprised later on down the road unfavourably.
> 
> RE: In House Grading... she said that all diamonds they procure are already certified by GIA or IGA (I THINK it's IGA?) and then put through their own lab for testing. She said that they are more stringent in their grading system... and that any stone over 1 carat should have the GIA or other report in NY and if one were really interested in seeing it, it could be pulled. She said last week they did that with an emerald cut for a woman who just wanted both for insurance purposes.
> 
> I know I know... she can say whatever she wants... just passing that on! In other words they never pull ungraded diamonds and just grade them independently - they all have already been graded. Interesting! Would love to test that theory and ask for them to pull my GIA/etc when I buy this one just out of curiosity! But honestly... the reason I don't question it is because ANYONE could take their Tiffany diamond to GIA to have it tested, couldn't they? I mean how many bad reviews would they risk before people really stopped believing in the brand? I just can't see them risking being too willy nilly with their "in house grading system", especially as their claim is that they are MORE stringent and err on the lower side of the system. I'm not saying they'd never be wrong, it IS subjective to some degree... but I personally trust them!


 
This is good to know, thanks!!!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

rogersa said:


> What do you guys think of the venezia palina collection? Specifically the silver and coloured rings? Here's the link
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Categorybrowse.aspx?cid=288189
> 
> I feel like they could be a fun little ring because they are so thin. Or are they?
> Does anyone have any pieces from this line they want to show?



I think the rings are cute, but I would probably always go for something else over putting my money towards those - if you KWIM? If you love them - then they would be a cute ring to stack.

I'm really liking the Stella medallion pendant necklace from this line... that would be my top pick from the Venezia collection.  I don't have anything from this collection yet though.


----------



## akimoto

surfergirljen said:


> On a side note... I asked her a few questions about Tiffany diamonds and here's what I learned for what it's worth!
> 
> RE: SI clarity diamonds... they said they do not seek out SI1's for their rings, BUT if they procure an AGI certified (or the other house, I something?) VS2 and then take it to their labs and find it's on the cusp, they elect to downgrade it so that the customer is NEVER surprised later on down the road unfavourably.
> 
> RE: In House Grading... she said that all diamonds they procure are already certified by GIA or IGA (I THINK it's IGA?) and then put through their own lab for testing. She said that they are more stringent in their grading system... and that any stone over 1 carat should have the GIA or other report in NY and if one were really interested in seeing it, it could be pulled. She said last week they did that with an emerald cut for a woman who just wanted both for insurance purposes.
> 
> I know I know... she can say whatever she wants... just passing that on! In other words they never pull ungraded diamonds and just grade them independently - they all have already been graded. Interesting! Would love to test that theory and ask for them to pull my GIA/etc when I buy this one just out of curiosity! But honestly... the reason I don't question it is because ANYONE could take their Tiffany diamond to GIA to have it tested, couldn't they? I mean how many bad reviews would they risk before people really stopped believing in the brand? I just can't see them risking being too willy nilly with their "in house grading system", especially as their claim is that they are MORE stringent and err on the lower side of the system. I'm not saying they'd never be wrong, it IS subjective to some degree... but I personally trust them!



That's good to know! Thank you.


----------



## acrowcounted

surfergirljen said:


> On a side note... I asked her a few questions about Tiffany diamonds and here's what I learned for what it's worth!
> 
> RE: SI clarity diamonds... they said they do not seek out SI1's for their rings, BUT if they procure an AGI certified (or the other house, I something?) VS2 and then take it to their labs and find it's on the cusp, they elect to downgrade it so that the customer is NEVER surprised later on down the road unfavourably.
> 
> RE: In House Grading... she said that all diamonds they procure are already certified by GIA or IGA (I THINK it's IGA?) and then put through their own lab for testing. She said that they are more stringent in their grading system... and that any stone over 1 carat should have the GIA or other report in NY and if one were really interested in seeing it, it could be pulled. She said last week they did that with an emerald cut for a woman who just wanted both for insurance purposes.
> 
> I know I know... she can say whatever she wants... just passing that on! In other words they never pull ungraded diamonds and just grade them independently - they all have already been graded. Interesting! Would love to test that theory and ask for them to pull my GIA/etc when I buy this one just out of curiosity! But honestly... the reason I don't question it is because ANYONE could take their Tiffany diamond to GIA to have it tested, couldn't they? I mean how many bad reviews would they risk before people really stopped believing in the brand? I just can't see them risking being too willy nilly with their "in house grading system", especially as their claim is that they are MORE stringent and err on the lower side of the system. I'm not saying they'd never be wrong, it IS subjective to some degree... but I personally trust them!



Wow, thanks for asking these questions Jen! And for whatever it's worth, I agree about Tiffany's reputation being on the line with every stone they sell. It's just not worth it to try to con the consumer that way. I mean they already have a fabulous business selling things that most women want, at a price that most women agree is overpriced, and yet they aren't hurting for customers. Why ruin a great gig like that by inflating the stats on a percentage of the 'dog' stones? It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## ZAP1222

I find tiffany jewellery tarnishes and changes color fast, I have gone into tiffanys and some of there jewellery doesnt look silver


----------



## GenYbagaddict

I don't know... the Tiffany name just seems synonymous with elegance and womanhood I guess... I covetted Tiffany and got my E-Ring in Tiffany sighz...


----------



## surfergirljen

ZAP1222 said:


> I find tiffany jewellery tarnishes and changes color fast, I have gone into tiffanys and some of there jewellery doesnt look silver



ALL silver oxidizes and tarnishes, even Tiffany silver. That's why they make polish and cloths!


----------

